# Is my amp any good?



## jgre (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi, my friends dad sold me a randall RH250 and 4 12" for $600 used 5 times prior to the sale. I want to know if this is a decent amp.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

you might google the amp and check out any reviews that you find.


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

How does it sound to you?
And yeah, online reviews can help you decide before you buy, but what really matters is are YOU happy with it.
Eric


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Took a couple of sec to find these...although its the RH150 and the 250..probably the same but looks like a metal amp to me.

I like the Randalls..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fr-T6ggIuXs

http://youtube.com/watch?v=T1SOo4g_INI&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=y2YLqshRolU

Bev


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Its ok. I used to have an RG150ES. As others have said, it all depends what you like. As to price, I'd say you paid fair market value. Not a steal, but you didnt get ripped off either.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Its ok. I used to have an RG150ES. As others have said, it all depends what you like. As to price, I'd say you paid fair market value. Not a steal, but you didnt get ripped off either.


Some of Randall's cabs aren't cheap. If you got the head and cab I'd say you got a deal. Is it an XL?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Metal#J# said:


> Some of Randall's cabs aren't cheap. If you got the head and cab I'd say you got a deal. Is it an XL?


Could be, I was basing it off on prices I've seen for older Randall stuff on CL and KJ. I paid $550 for my RG150Es head and 4xa12 cab when I bought it a few years ago. Sold it separately for about the same last year. Some Randall stuff has a cult following due to the "Dimebag factor".


----------

